# Ceviche



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

More of a summer recipe but tasty none the less.

2lbs of fish (sea bass, tautog, or any kind of firm fish)
10 limes
1 onion, chopped
half a bunch of cilantro, chopped
1 pint of tomatoes, chopped
1 can of corn
2 cloves of garlic, chopped
salt and cayanne pepper to taste

It's pretty simple. Cut the fish into 1/2 inch pieces and squeeze lime juice over the fish. Add cilantro, onions, tomatoes, corn and garlic. Then season with salt and cayanne pepper to taste. You can vary the ingredients to your liking. I add shrimp, conch, scallops, even squid when I can find it. I also find using all limes can be a little overpowering. I usually use 5 limes and 3 large lemons when I make this. I also use one red and one white onion. My favorite fish to use is tautog.


----------

